# Archi Eppus Strigon vs. Archi Episcopus Strigoniensis



## Annapopanna

Hello,
*
Context:*

I am in the middle of a research about a mosque in Esztergom, Hungary. There were found some special bricks among the bricks of the walls with the singnature: A. E. S. It turned out the there was a brick factory of the church in the town and these bricks supposed to be made there. I'm trying unlock the A. E. S. acronym, but I don't speak latin, that's why I am here.

I found out that the latin name of the town, Esztergom is Strigonium, and A. E. stands for the curch. Looking for solution on the web I found these to possibilities hereunder:     

*Source:*

„Georgius Szeleptséni, *Archi Episcopus Strigoniensis* Singularissimus Carmel. Discalceat Fantor et Hujus Conventus in mente fundator 1608.“

Read more: Ferdinand Dúbravský: Uhorská Skalica (V. Chrámy a kláštore)  - elektronická knižnica


„Eminentis. ac Reverendissimus Dnus, Dnus Josephus A Batthyan Presbyt. Cardinalis S. R. E. Princeps *Archi Eppus Strigon*. Primas Regni et Hujus Convent. Confundator Munificent“

Read more: Ferdinand Dúbravský: Uhorská Skalica (V. Chrámy a kláštore)  - elektronická knižnica

*Question:*

*What is the differences between the two?
*
Thank you for your help!
Anna


----------



## fdb

Archi-episcopus Strigoniensis means "archbishop of Strigonium". Archi-ep(isco)pus Strigon(iensis) is simply an abbreviation of the same words.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete amici omnes!

What a wonderful and fascinating enquiry! fdb [#2] is of course quite right (as he always is) about _Eppus _(= [_archi-_] _episcopus_)_.*_ And we can surely sort out "Dnus" at once, this is _Dominus_.

There are, however, some other abbreviations in the text before us. And I am not wholly persuaded (yet) that _discalceat_ is a verb even in the mediaeval Latin spectrum of things.

Also, are these AES inscriptions brick-stamps or inscribed graffiti? It's quite important to know this.

I'd love to help here, but we need more context. A photo or some more precise description would be really helpful.

Σ
*edited after original posting, just for clarity.


----------



## Annapopanna

Hello!

Thank you very much for the quick responses! 


Answearing to Scholiast queston these AES inscriptions are brick-stamps (see hereunder) and not inscribed graffiti. 

The text citation above is a google match, it's connection with the brick is incidental. A member of a hungarian goup of brick-stamp collectors suggested to unlock the AES as "Aepiscopatus Strigonium". Since it includes just 2 words I wanted to check if I find the same phrase articulated in 3 words. Thats how I found these two "*Archi Episcopus Strigoniensis" , "Archi Eppus Strigon"
*
Could it be that one of the two is a _title_ and the other one is a _name of an istitution_?


----------



## Scholiast

salvete iterum!

That was a helpful photo. What an intriguing piece of social history! I now see that A E S must indeed stand, as fdb already proclaimed in #2, for A[rchi-] E[piscopus] S[trigoniensis], that is (or was) "Archbishop of Esztergom". I am moved to wonder whether Annapopanna has a date for this piece of charming archaeology.

We know all too well that some mediaeval clergy were, shall we say, rather "temporal" in their financial or business-interests. It is good to learn that some of those interests were as "constructive" as manufacturing bricks, rather than fostering, or engaging in, less wholesome pursuits.

Σ


----------



## wtrmute

The Metropolitan Archdiocese of Ezstergom was created already a Metropolitan Archdiocese and a Primatial See in AD 1001, and renamed to Archdiocese of Esztergom-Budapest only in AD 1993, so we have a rather large range of dates this brick could have been built with that monogram standing for the Archbishop of Esztergom.


----------



## Glenfarclas

Scholiast said:


> I now see that A E S must indeed stand, as fdb already proclaimed in #2, for A[rchi-] E[piscopus] S[trigoniensis], that is (or was) "Archbishop of Esztergom".



I don't understand -- why does A.E.S. _have_ to stand for Archbishop of Esztergom?  Far be it from me to quibble on the topic of Hungarian brick stamps with the opinion of "a group of Hungarian brick-stamp collectors," but it seems like an unusual thing to put on bricks, unless maybe he owned the brick factory or something.  "Arch_diocese_ of Esztergom" one could almost understand, but Arch_bishop_?


----------



## Scholiast

@Glenfarclas (#7): greetings

The practice of stamping identification-markers on bricks goes back to Pharaonic Egypt, where some structures are of bricks displaying cartouches which honour the dignitary for whom the building was erected. It was common also for Roman manufacturers to stamp their bricks (including those who were simultaneously soldiers, who often marked them with their legionary insignia).

This practice continued into the middle ages, and beyond, and in a mediaeval context, it would not be remotely surprising if an archbishop in effective control, if not actual personal ownership, of a brick-factory, or who was a founding sponsor of a monastic institution, had his own titulature stamped on the bricks involved.

Σ


----------

